# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  1C SQL База

## Dargont13

Суть такая есть очень тяжелая файловая база, решил ее запустить на SQL, поднял сервак SQL, установил 1С Server, настроил всю это связку, и вот вопрос при запуске 1с требует ключ лицензии 1с Server, 2 часовые поиски не привели к результату, может кто подскажет как обойти эту проблему? я так понял Mimo-UniDll для файловых работает только или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## leontiyo

> Суть такая есть очень тяжелая файловая база, решил ее запустить на SQL, поднял сервак SQL, установил 1С Server, настроил всю это связку, и вот вопрос при запуске 1с требует ключ лицензии 1с Server, 2 часовые поиски не привели к результату, может кто подскажет как обойти эту проблему? я так понял Mimo-UniDll для файловых работает только или я ошибаюсь?


Ошибаетесь, отлично справляется с этой проблемой, ищите здесь свежую версию и делайте всё как в инструкции, ну или попробуйте еще Multikey.

----------

